# Sugary Drinks & Adolescence



## Guest (Oct 9, 2014)

http://www.futurity.org/sugary-drinks-teens-memory-778642/

"CAN SUGARY DRINKS RUIN TEENS' MEMORY?

Teenagers who drink large amounts of sugar-sweetened beverages may be at higher risk for memory problems.

Researchers found adolescent rats that freely consumed large quantities of liquid solutions containing sugar or high-fructose corn syrup (HFCS) in concentrations comparable to popular sugar-sweetened beverages experienced memory problems and brain inflammation, and became pre-diabetic.

The same effects were not seen in adult rats fed the sugary drinks and in adolescent rats who did not consume sugar.

"The brain is especially vulnerable to dietary influences during critical periods of development, like adolescence," says Scott Kanoski, corresponding assistant professor at University of Southern California.

MAZE TESTS

Published in the journal Hippocampus, the study tested 76 rats. About 35 to 40 percent of the rats' caloric intake was from sugar or HFCS. For comparison, added sugars make up about 17 percent of the total caloric intake of teens in the United States on average, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

The rats were then tested in mazes that probe their spatial memory ability. Adolescent rats that had consumed the sugary beverages, particularly HFCS, performed worse on the test than any other group-which may be the result of the neuroinflammation detected in the hippocampus, Kanoski says.

The hippocampus is a part of the temporal lobe located deep within the brain that controls memory formation. People with Alzheimer's disease and other dementias often suffer damage to the hippocampus.

"Consuming a diet high in added sugars not only can lead to weight gain and metabolic disturbances, but can also negatively impact our neural functioning and cognitive ability," says Kanoski, who plans to investigate how different monosaccharides (simple sugars) and HFCS affect the brain."

http://www.futurity.org/sugary-drinks-teens-memory-778642/


----------



## 3ean (Aug 14, 2014)

Correlation vs Causation


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2014)

http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2014/oct/16/sugar-soft-drinks-dna-ageing-study


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2014)

It's funny how reliant we are on studies and research into this subject. It's like we're all waiting for some irrefutable proof that sugary foods are bad for us.

It's really not that difficult to understand if we just use some common sense.. and besides, there's already been plenty of research to tell us that sugar and refined foods in general are not good for us..

It amazes me how the sugar industry still gets supported by governments even though it's bad news. The industry is so propped up in Australia with gizzilions of dollars to keep the sugar mills running and pumping out the crap they produce. Mazing really..


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2014)

Science has an uncanny knack in proving common sense.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2014)

Gh0sty said:


> Science has an uncanny knack in proving common sense.


Haha yes.. Bit of a shame it takes 25 years and 50 million dollars to get there though lol..


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2014)

Gh0sty said:


> http://www.futurity.org/sugary-drinks-teens-memory-778642/
> 
> "CAN SUGARY DRINKS RUIN TEENS' MEMORY?
> 
> ...


How's that figure of approx 17% of the calorific intake of US teens is from added sugars!! WH!! There's not by any chance a bit of a diabetes spike in the US is there? Or obesity?

BTW.. rats hate male humans. It's imprinted in them. Don't blame them really&#8230;.


----------



## 707 (Mar 1, 2017)

--


----------

